# If Shayuri's in your game, read this



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2009)

So I was sitting and relaxing on Labor Day when I realized I have to cut back my games. Seriously, seriously cut back. I love joining games because I love making new characters, and I see possibilities in every new game folks pitch just about, but it's gone so far now that most days I have to choose between posting to more than a handful of my games, and doing -anything else all evening-.

It's become a drain affecting my personal life, and my energy in general. And as much as I've tried to avoid it, I am going to have to make some cuts. Time is the one budget you can't go into deficits on.

I haven't yet decided in full which games I'll be withdrawing from. This post exists to stiffen my resolve, since I'm aware that without specifics, no one knows if I'm going or staying with their games.

I'll update this thread, and the relevant game OOC threads, when the hard, hard choices have been made. Please understand I don't WANT to quit any games. I HATE quitting games. But the sheer volume of posting I've become saddled with is making all this more like a job (that I don't get paid for) than gaming...and it's decreasing the amount of time I can spend per post, meaning that everyone, not just me, suffers.

I hope there's no hard feelings. Thanks to all of you for making these games and giving me a chance to express myself creatively.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 8, 2009)

Very understandable.  Monkey has gone through similar cuts in the past.

Let me know if there's anything I can help with over on the Asylum.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting Shayuri!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

Ren1g was wondering where you were, so I posted a link to this thread.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Shay, there's no hard feelings. I'd prefer to know either way and if you decide to bow out of my game I definitely understand. You're a quality over quantity poster. 

When it starts to feel like work and not fun it's a good time to back out. If you do decide to withdraw from my game, know that you're welcome back at any time.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2009)

Appreciated, everyone. I'm still deliberating, but I made a count. I'm in 21 games on Enworld by my count. 21 active, posting games (though several are very slow updating). Add in the games I'm in on other forums, and I estimate I am in a total of around 35 games.

It really kind of crept up on me.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Appreciated, everyone. I'm still deliberating, but I made a count. I'm in 21 games on Enworld by my count. 21 active, posting games (though several are very slow updating). Add in the games I'm in on other forums, and I estimate I am in a total of around 35 games.
> 
> It really kind of crept up on me.




35? Wow.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> It really kind of crept up on me.




It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

If you quit any games I am in, I will miss your characters. I only request that you not leave IG's those left behind game!


----------



## Theroc (Sep 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Appreciated, everyone. I'm still deliberating, but I made a count. I'm in 21 games on Enworld by my count. 21 active, posting games (though several are very slow updating). Add in the games I'm in on other forums, and I estimate I am in a total of around 35 games.
> 
> It really kind of crept up on me.






And I thought *I* was in a lot of games!

Good luck with the choices Shayuri.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It happens to the best of us.



And the worst of us, too.

...

*exit: stage left*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> And the worst of us, too.
> 
> ...
> 
> *exit: stage left*





I seem to remember a guy named hafrogman...from a long time ago, and a dungeon far, far away.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, Rhun, those pesky half-amphibians seem to crop up at the weirdest times, make some comment, and then suddenly fade away.  Very odd.... 

Shay,

I understand how you feel, although I have yet to reach the enormity of games in which you currently find yourself.  I join DeWar in hoping that you stay in IG's "Those Left Behind" game, because Uulark (oddly enough) relishes being the object of Talashia's undeserved antagonism.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

just wait until the 'perpetually anoyed familiar' joins her in directing disdain to you!


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2009)

Nahh, Uulark can turn Shazi!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2009)

@shayuri - no worries if you decide to drop AtG, I'll just keep an eye out for your final choices.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey, just got home from work this afternoon and saw this thread.

Shayuri, MAN O MAN can I relate to the love and thrill of a new game, and the allure of making a new character.  I've had to cut back and drop games in the past, so I empathize with your situation.  

No harm, no foul.     I haven't checked the Pathfinder game I have you in, so if you've already dropped that one, just know that you're welcome in that game and in any game I run in the future.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Hey, just got home from work this afternoon and saw this thread.
> 
> Shayuri, MAN O MAN can I relate to the love and thrill of a new game, and the allure of making a new character.  I've had to cut back and drop games in the past, so I empathize with your situation.




And sometimes you even come back to the same game, multiple times.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 8, 2009)

True, true.  See?  We're all friends here.


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2009)

This is why I only join a few games at a time.  Luckily (I guess) the games I'm in are too slow to affect my time.  Good luck, Shayuri.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 9, 2009)

I really respect the fact that you're willing to make this tough call, Shay. Others here can attest to the fact that I've gotten in over my head at times, too; so I completely understand. If you need to pull out of my game, there will be no hard feelings at all. We'll just miss you, is all. Take care.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2009)

So, Shay, has the axe fallen yet at all?  How long will you keep your DMs and fellow players in suspense?  Doesn't the vast outpouring of support that you have received in this thread make you want to reach down deeper into your sources and pull forth the resolve to fulfill ALL of your DMs' wants and wishes?   (Hey, I'm entitled to my pipedream, am I not?  )


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2009)

Heh. It's a hard decision. I didn't join any of these games lightly, and I feel like I owe something to each of them. I'll have the final list up today though.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Take your time, Shayuri! You may decide you want to keep them all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

hmmm, that sounds like wha tLeif is jsut hopeing for


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2009)

Much as I don't want to see you go from any of the games we're in together, I'd definitely prefer losing some of them to keep you from burning out. I know you put a lot of thought and energy into your characters and your posts (and it definitely shows in the end result), and it's worth having fewer places to see those posts in order to retain that. 

jason


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2009)

jkason said:


> Much as I don't want to see you go from any of the games we're in together, I'd definitely prefer losing some of them to keep you from burning out. I know you put a lot of thought and energy into your characters and your posts (and it definitely shows in the end result), and it's worth having fewer places to see those posts in order to retain that.
> 
> jason



Jason hit the nail squarely on its head.  (Ouch!  Easy there, Jason! )  I can even survive if you take Talashia away forever.   Uulark may not, but I probably can.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> Jason hit the nail squarely on its head.  (Ouch!  Easy there, Jason! )  I can even survive if you take Talashia away forever.   Uulark may not, but I probably can.




*sigh* not me *whimper*


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *sigh* not me *whimper*



Seeeeeee?  All the more reason you might want to drop IG's game -- you'll have more time for RL and the rest of us stand to benefit greatly from DeWar's demise!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 11, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Take your time, Shayuri! You may decide you want to keep them all.




Way to be supportive to the addict trying to go on the wagon, so to speak!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> Seeeeeee?  All the more reason you might want to drop IG's game -- you'll have more time for RL and the rest of us stand to benefit greatly from DeWar's demise!



just for that I will only stay  if for no other reason then to torment you leif!


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> just for that I will only stay  if for no other reason then to torment you leif!



Rats!  I should have expected as much.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> Rats!




You called?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

Blackrat! sic Leif! he has spoken your name in befoulment!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> Way to be supportive to the addict trying to go on the wagon, so to speak!




As an addict myself, it is all I can do.


----------



## kinem (Sep 11, 2009)

Shayuri, I hope you do what you should to restore some sanity.  That said, of course yoyr presence will be missed should you drop any games I'm also in


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> You called?



Nice! "Speak of the Devil and he will appear."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> Nice! "Speak of the Devil and he will appear."




That seems to happen a lot around here.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 11, 2009)

Good ol' lurkers...


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 11, 2009)

Rhun said:


> That seems to happen a lot around here.




Are you suggesting that this forum has a Satan taint? Hmmm.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2009)

Rhun said:


> That seems to happen a lot around here.



Oh, should I have waited until I was called?

Sorry.  

*vanishes in a puff of green*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

watch this all: I can summon the really devil!

Leif Leif Leif!

Leif Leif Leif!

Leif Leif Leif!

just like bloody mary he should show up...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> Oh, should I have waited until I was called?
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> *vanishes in a puff of green*





Nobody EVER calls you by name!


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

*POOF!!!*  Voila, DeWar!!




renau1g said:


> Good ol' lurkers...






Rhun said:


> That seems to happen a lot around here.



Yes, and it's mostly your fault, too! 


ethandrew said:


> Are you suggesting that this forum has a Satan taint? Hmmm.



Are you DENYING it???


hafrogman said:


> Oh, should I have waited until I was called?
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> *vanishes in a puff of green*




Get back here!  When are you going to actually participate in a game here again, instead of just randomly appearing to make isolated comments??  Or are you, in fact, playing, just not in any of the games that I watch?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> watch this all: I can summon the really devil!
> 
> Leif Leif Leif!
> 
> ...






Leif said:


> *POOF!!!*  Voila, DeWar!!



ta dah!
 I present you the real devil himself!


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ta dah!
> I present you the real devil himself!




It's just a model.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> Get back here!  When are you going to actually participate in a game here again, instead of just randomly appearing to make isolated comments??  Or are you, in fact, playing, just not in any of the games that I watch?



Well, not that there are that many games recruiting . . . but the actual answer is:

Having managed to shamelessly flee all my games in a stunning display of cowardice, I have finally returned to the boards at least.  But it would be pretty irresponsible of me to sign up for any game, given my recent history, until I was certain of my ability to commit to said game.  So, I don't know when, but certainly more than three days after my return to the boards after a four month hiatus.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 11, 2009)

Well...welcome back Sir Frog.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> Well, not that there are that many games recruiting . . . but the actual answer is:
> 
> Having managed to shamelessly flee all my games in a stunning display of cowardice, I have finally returned to the boards at least.  But it would be pretty irresponsible of me to sign up for any game, given my recent history, until I was certain of my ability to commit to said game.  So, I don't know when, but certainly more than three days after my return to the boards after a four month hiatus.



Fair enough.  I offer my best wishes for your success with this endeavor, and I hope that we can play in the same game someday because you seem like you'd be a very fun person to game with.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> Having managed to shamelessly flee all my games in a stunning display of cowardice, I have finally returned to the boards at least.  But it would be pretty irresponsible of me to sign up for any game, given my recent history, until I was certain of my ability to commit to said game.  So, I don't know when, but certainly more than three days after my return to the boards after a four month hiatus.




Still, good to see you back!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 11, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> Well, not that there are that many games recruiting . . . but the actual answer is:
> 
> Having managed to shamelessly flee all my games in a stunning display of cowardice, I have finally returned to the boards at least.  But it would be pretty irresponsible of me to sign up for any game, given my recent history, until I was certain of my ability to commit to said game.  So, I don't know when, but certainly more than three days after my return to the boards after a four month hiatus.




Well... you can always pick up using your character... after all... in one game you're in it's only 3 hours (game time) after you went on hiatus.    But then again... that game has been very slow to the point of it maybe being dead.  (Which is sort of why I've been trying to flesh out several game ideas I have...).


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Well... you can always pick up using your character... after all... in one game you're in it's only 3 hours (game time) after you went on hiatus.    But then again... that game has been very slow to the point of it maybe being dead.  (Which is sort of why I've been trying to flesh out several game ideas I have...).




Wow! At least a week or two of actual game time has gone by since he left my game. 3 hours is a SLOOOOW moving game.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 11, 2009)

Lag out double post


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, part of the problem is that the game has a small investigation going on, the other part is that there are players from opposite sides of the globe who have been going on haitus.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 11, 2009)

(eek) I didn't notice this thread until today, and Shay's in both of my games.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Wow! At least a week or two of actual game time has gone by since he left my game. 3 hours is a SLOOOOW moving game.



Wait.  You mean your Temple of Elemental Evil game?  Wasn't that. . . years ago?  I mean, I know it's still going, but I've been out of it for a lot longer.  Because I had the bard, and then the archivist, and then. . . my first burnout I think?  I've been back since then, but you'd filled my spot. . . or actually combined the two games, I believe?  Something.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

No, Hafrogman, Rhun still has both ToEE games going on.  I'm in the "alpha" thread.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> No, Hafrogman, Rhun still has both ToEE games going on.



Indeed he does.  I guess I was just replaced normally then.







Leif said:


> I'm in the "alpha" thread.



As was I.  You have a tendancy for filling the gaps I leave behind.    But yeah, Marco left that game in 2007, a little over two years ago.  So the three weeks of progress is a little more understandable.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

Thats actually brings up one of the biggest issues I have with D&D. Without training rules implemented, characters can level daily if they push hard enough. Kind of insane to think that a character can go from Level 1 to 20 in a month's game time.


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> You have a tendancy for filling the gaps I leave behind.



I do, don't I?  Well, I guess somebody has to do it!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2009)

I seem to recall a hafrogman dazzling one of the games I was running with his RPing skills before suddenly dropping out...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

At least hafrogman has the decency to actually let you know he is leaving. A lot of players just disappear!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2009)

A chorus of greeting resounds as Shayuri finishes her spiel, "Hi Shayuri!" we all say. 'Cause we've been there. Daggum but we've been there.

So. You and nerdy were the last active players in my Toranthar game, I was hoping to re-recruit and get rolling again, but I think I'll put it down and take the lessons learned to do something fresh.


----------



## possum (Sep 12, 2009)

drothgery said:


> (eek) I didn't notice this thread until today, and Shay's in both of my games.




Yeah, same here.  My own fault for not checking the OOC forums that often, I guess.

Whatever decision is made regarding my games, I'll be cool with it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 12, 2009)

hafrogman said:


> Oh, should I have waited until I was called?
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> *vanishes in a puff of green*



Hello, old friend.  

Shayuri, I think it's time.  Let us know which games you're still in and which you need to let fall by the wayside.   [/gentle prompt]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Hello, old friend.




I'm going to start calling you Sinclair.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2009)

Ironically, Sparky, your message about re-recruiting had changed my mind about quitting your game. I am now planning on sticking with it.

Unless you really do stop it, of course...in which case...oh well, I guess. But it was really fun.

I have a feeling my slowness in getting this list out is doing a lot more damage than actually quitting games would do... The lack of knowing makes everyone assume it's gonna be them. 

So okay.

I'll be posting to each game's OOC thread too of course, but here's the ones upon which the axe fell. I want to stress that I am not in any games I dislike. Getting cut isn't in any way a comment on relative quality. If I could spin out time like Rumplestiltskin could spin out gold, I'd be keeping everything.

Heroes of Fannen-Dar
Death in Freeport
Touch of Madness 
Sasquatch's Against the Giants 
Tales of the Jedi
Republic and Empire
Curse of the Crimson Throne Alpha
Renau's Pathfinder Forgotten Realms game

That's a smaller list than I set out to make, but this decision process has been really hard. So there's an additional caveat I'm forced to make. Even with these cuts, I cannot promise to post once per day, every day of the week. I realize that means in many cases I will slow the game down for everyone else, or be left behind. I ask all my GMs (and I will try to remember to post this to the OOC sections of my remaining games as well) to please honestly evaluate their games, their players and their time and decide if that will be a problem. If it will be, then contact me here or by private message, so we can work out the best way to handle it. I will not take it personally at all if it's decided I should leave the game. Other possibilities include moving my character to a less "active" role in the group or similar.

For those games I'm leaving, it doesn't have to be a BAM: I'm gone! thing. I'm more than happy to work with you in easing the character out so existing party ties aren't disrupted. The character can retire to NPC status or suffer some cruel fate, as determined by you. I'll make whatever posts necessary to help that come about, so as to minimize the impact (such as it may be) of my departure.

Thanks for all the patience and support.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok thanks Shay, I can take care of things for Maighan until I can write her out. 

Good Luck! There's always a spot at my virtual table for you.


----------



## possum (Sep 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> <The list>




Well, thanks for letting us know.  You were a great player in my game, and I'm sad to see you go.  I understand, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 14, 2009)

i am just glad to see someon quit respectably rather then just up and dissappear. I see we share playing in one game and I am glad you did not quit playing talashia. Thank you.


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> i am just glad to see someon quite respectably rather then just up and dissappear. I see we share playing in one game and I am glad you did not quit playing talashia. Thank you.



Uulark joins Caerwyn in his pleasure and gratitude at Talashia's continued presence.  In fact, it seems that only one of our mutual games fell victim to your hideously sharp axe. 

[sblock=Leif finally got caught up!]Yay, hooray!!  And I didn't think I could do it without cutting back my own games![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> i am just glad to see someon quit respectably rather then just up and dissappear.




Agreed! Nice to see someone with some class!


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 15, 2009)

No worries, glad you decided to keep on in RRK and B5. I think running four and playing two games must be my limit, as every time I try another I just can't manage to fit in the time.


----------

